# Schulungstermine für das 2.Hj. 2011 und das 1.Hj. 2012



## ProFieldTec (7 Juni 2011)

Auch im 2. Hj. 2011 und im 1. Hj 2012 bietet ProFieldTec wieder eine Vielzahl von Schulungsterminen mit seinen Kooperationspartnern an. 

27.06. - 01.07.2011 | Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Nürnberg 
Ostendstraße 196; 90482 Nürnberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

Grundoperationen, STEP 7, Störungssuche, PROFIBUS DP

Zielgruppe
Mitarbeiter aus allen Bereichen, die mit SIMATIC S7 arbeiten möchten.

Voraussetzungen
Grundkenntnisse der Automatisierungstechnik

Beschreibung
Im Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 vermitteln wir Ihnen Grund- kenntnisse über den Aufbau von Automatisierungssystemen, deren Konfiguration und Parametrierung. Sie erlernen das Handling der STEP 7 Basissoftware und Grundlagen der Programmierung und Störungssuche. Sie erhalten einen Überblick über PROFIBUS DP.

Ihre erlernten theoretischen Kenntnisse vertiefen Sie durch zahlreiche praktische Übungen an einem Anlagenmodell. Dieses besteht aus einem Automatisierungssystem S7-300/400, dezentraler Peripherie ET200 und einem Bandmodell mit Bearbeitungsstation. Somit können Sie Ihre theoretischen Kenntnisse unmittelbar in die Praxis umsetzen.

Nach der Schulung können Sie nicht nur einfache S7-Programme erstellen und Programmänderungen durchführen, sondern durch effizientes Nutzen der STEP 7 Funktionen auch einfache Fehler sicher diagnostizieren und beheben.


Kursinhalt
•Systemübersicht SIMATIC S7
•Komponenten des STEP 7-Basispaketes
•Komponenten des Automatisierungsgerätes
•Hardwareprojektierung SIMATIC S7
•Programmstruktur und Organisationsbausteine
•Grundoperationen STEP 7
•Datenbausteine und Datentypen (Variablen)
•Parametrierbare Bausteine
•Dezentrale Peripherie an S7 (PROFIBUS DP)
•Inbetriebnahme und Fehlersuche
•Programme dokumentieren und sichern


Weitere Angebote mit ProFieldTec:

Themenschwerpunkt sind hier: 
- Programmierung der SiMATIC S7 
- Realtime-Ethernet 

18.07. - 22.07.2011| Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Mannheim 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

25.07. - 29.07.2011| Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 Grollmus GmbH 
Schulungsort: München 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

16. Aug 10:00 – 16:00 Uhr 
Orientierungskurs Real-Time-Ethernet (RTE1) 
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 8, 65520 Bad Camberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.deutschmann.de/de/support/seminare.html 

13. Sep 10:00 – 16:00 Uhr 
Orientierungskurs Real-Time-Ethernet (RTE1) 
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 8, 65520 Bad Camberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.deutschmann.de/de/support/seminare.html 

19.09. - 23.09.2011 | Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Stuttgart 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

4. Oktober 10:00 – 16:00 Uhr 
Orientierungskurs Real-Time-Ethernet (RTE1) 
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 8, 65520 Bad Camberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.deutschmann.de/de/support/seminare.html 

10.10. - 14.10.2011 | Servicekurs 1 SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Mannheim 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

24.10. - 28.10.2011 | Servicekurs 1 SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: München 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

31.10. - 04.11.2011 | Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Hochheim 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

15. November 10:00 – 16:00 Uhr 
Orientierungskurs Real-Time-Ethernet (RTE1) 
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 8, 65520 Bad Camberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.deutschmann.de/de/support/seminare.html 

28.11. - 02.12.2011 | Servicekurs 1 SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Hochheim 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

05.12. - 09.12.2011 | Grundkurs SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Mannheim 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

12.12. -16.12.2011 | Servicekurs 1 SIMATIC S7 
Grollmus GmbH; Schulungsort: Nürnberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.grollmus.de 

17. Januar 2012 10:00 – 16:00 Uhr 
Orientierungskurs Real-Time-Ethernet (RTE1) 
Carl-Zeiss-Straße 8, 65520 Bad Camberg 
Anmeldung >> http://www.deutschmann.de/de/support/seminare.html


----------

